# Hard Maple Burl?



## farmer9 (Oct 19, 2009)

See photos....Is this growth a "burl" or just a "knot". I am thinning out my timber and plan on cutting this tree down. Is it worth anything or just firewood value? 
thx


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes it is a burl, worth more than firewood, but I could not put a $ number on it personally. If you plan on cutting that tree anyway just buck that section off, leaving the burl on the log section for now until you find someone interested.


----------



## farmer9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thx Daren

What type item could I expect to be made from a burl? Is it possible to make a gun stock or would that be impractible or not large enough to do? Would love to make something for my cabin.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It's probably not stable enough for gun stock material, but would have as many decorative uses as the imagination dictates. I would suspect it looks something like this on the inside.









I used that slice and made this little mantle clock (the mechanical parts where not installed yet in the picture) With some scraps of curly maple I had laying around.









I even found a use for the little burl scraps I had left from when I made the clock face square. I made this small box from the off cuts.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Good, grief! Daren, you make me want to throw up with the amazing woods you routinely show off here as if they're no big deal! I'd give my I-teeth for a slab like that! Some day...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Your belly feel better now Frank ? :laughing: I have a few burls laying around  They are just a little hard to process for me, I just have a whimpy little shop bandsaw that is too small to do much. And on the sawmill they can be tricky to cut too...so they just get throw in a pile out of my way some place. Some day I will find a use for them ?


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Daren, that mantle clock is stunning. It doesn't even look like wood. Fantastic job.
Nick


----------

